# Laptop aufrüsten auf HD6970m x2



## Der BF3 Spieler (6. Dezember 2011)

*Laptop aufrüsten auf HD6970m x2*

Hallo!

also: Ich besitze ein Clevo X8100 mit 2 HD 5870m Grafikkarten. Da mir jetzt eine Kaputtgegangen ist, und ich es für wirtschaftlicher halte aufzurüsten,als zu reparieren, will ich auf ein Crossfiregespann aus 2 HD 6970m Grakas aufrüsten.
So: Ich habe mich erkundigt und gesehen das es kein Problem ist mein Notebook aufzurüsten, BESONDERS wenn man den direkten Vorgänger der HD 6970m, die HD 5870m verbaut hat ( Radeon HD 6970M mit MXM-Anschluss ) So meine Fragen jetzt:

# Reicht das Netzteil dafür aus? Wenn NICHT, ist es möglich das Netzteil vom Clevo X7200 zu verwenden, was etwas mehr Leistung hat?
# da ich zu den beiden HD 6970m KEIN heatsink dazukriegen würde (Ebay) : Kann ich einfach die alten der beiden hd 5870er verwenden?


Größter Kritikpunkt ist meiner Meinung nach die Kühllösung. Die HD 6970m verbraucht etwas mehr als die HD5870m, und produziert somit auch mehr Wärme. Da ich aber nichts dagegen hätte die Lüfter unter Vollast laufen zu lassen(wenn nötig!), und auch einen extra Notebookkühler habe, dürfte das glaub ich aber kein Problem sein 

So, ich hoffe auf hilfreiche Antworten! 

PS: Aussagen wie "Kauf dir lieber nen Desktop PC" oder "da merkst du keinen Lesitungsgewinn" werden ignoriert, und gemeldet. Sorry aber ich bin das sowas von Leid...

grüße,

Der BF3 Spieler


----------



## michelthemaster (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Laptop aufrüsten auf HD6970m x2*

Mh, ich weiß nicht ob das so einfach geht. Das mit dem Netzteil lässt sich sicherlich bei Google recherchieren, ob es möglich ist, ich tippe aber auch mal auf "ja". Was ich aber eher empfehlen würde, als eine Grafikkarte zu nehmen, die mehr Strom braucht, wäre eine Graka zu nehmen, die etwa in dem TPD Bereich einer bzw zwei mobilen Radeon 5870 liegt. Damit würdest du auf Nummer Sicher gehen. Eine Radeon Mobility 6950 würde sich zum Beispiel anbieten. Ich hoffe aber, dass du weißt, wie schwierig es ist, bei einem Notebook Teile wie etwa eine Graka zu wechseln. Ich hatte schon des Öfteren Notebooks von mir geöffnet und übelst Angst gehabt, etwas kaputt zu machen, weil diese Geräte sind eben wesentlich empfindlicher wie der (Selbstbau-)Rechner. Mit dem Heathsink wird wohl der Kühlblock gemeint sein, du hilft auch nur einfach ausprobieren, entweder er passt oder eben nicht. Evtl gibt es diese Teile auch einzeln zu erwerben.

Wünsche viel Spaß beim Schrauben 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Der BF3 Spieler (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Laptop aufrüsten auf HD6970m x2*

hhhm ertsmal danke für die Antwort!  nein, die Grafikkarte in einem Notebook zu wechseln ist bei weitem kein Problem mehr, besonders nicht bei einem in diesem Preissegment  (waren ca. 2600 € :/ )


----------



## Auriale (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Laptop aufrüsten auf HD6970m x2*

die heatsink weiter zu verwenden stellt kein problem da. beide karten haben die selben bohrungen wie ich mitbekommen habe. 
die zusätzliche abwärme kann aber etwas zum problem werden ohne bischen zu modifizieren. dazu guckst du am besten in das forum hier was ich verlinke. das sind echte notebook freaks und haben mir bei meinem ersten notebook umbau gut geholfen :p

Notebook Manufacturers

Sager/Clevo Reviews & Owners' Lounges

bin mir ganz sicher das du da fündig wirst


----------



## Der BF3 Spieler (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Laptop aufrüsten auf HD6970m x2*

danke für die Antwort! ´

mhmh meine englisch Kentnisse sind jetzt nicht die besten aber was ich so gelesen habe, dürfte das wirklich kein Problem sein  Warum denkst du düfte die Wärmeentwicklung ein Problem sein? Ich mache mir da eher wegen dem Netzteil sorgen ..


----------



## Auriale (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Laptop aufrüsten auf HD6970m x2*

wieviel watt schafft dein netzteil denn? mit glück kann es reichen, wenn nicht würden sich deine grafikkarten runtertakten wenn sie das maximum ausm netzteil ziehen. selbige wegen der hitze, werden sie zu heiß, takten sie warscheinlich ebenfalls runter. aber mit paar kleinigkeiten kann man die hitze schon enorm runterpushen. 

meistens reicht schon ne gute wärmeleitpaste und paar ram kupferkühler mit auf die heatsink zu backen. 

eBay: Neue und gebrauchte Elektronikartikel, Autos, Kleidung, Sammlerst

weiß leider nicht wie dein chassis aufgebaut ist. werd ich gleich ma googlen, evtl kann man da noch mehr machen 

bzw evtl kennst du dich damit ja gut aus. taugt so ein liquid metal pad was? würds gerne mal testen aber den kram wieder zu entfernen würd mich wohl zu sehr stressen wenn es nichts taugt^^


----------



## Auriale (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Laptop aufrüsten auf HD6970m x2*

ok da scheint nicht viel zu gehen außer wärmeleitpaste/liquid metal pads. aber wenn ich mir das so angucke scheint die hitze wirklich das kleinere problem zu sein. somit kannste den halben absatz von mir ignorieren


----------



## Der BF3 Spieler (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Laptop aufrüsten auf HD6970m x2*

leider weis ich nicht genau wieviel watt das NT hat :/ schätze aber und glaube mich zu erinnern ca. 220 Watt...(?)

achja im Furmark erreichen die beiden HD 5870er ca. 80 Grad . Mit vollem Lüftereinsatz ~ 74 Grad . Da ist also noch ordentlich Luft nach oben, da das für ein Notebook doch recht gute Werte sind 

EDIT: der absolute maximalverbrauch der jetzigen Konfiguration ist ca. 270 watt . Sommit hab ich sicher ein 300 Watt NT  belehre mich eines Besseren wenns nicht stimmt


----------



## Auriale (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Laptop aufrüsten auf HD6970m x2*

hmm die 5870er verbrauchen 25 (x 2, also 50) watt weniger. könnte also wirklich eng werden aber am besten probieren. nen stärkeres netzteil wird sich zur not ja auch noch finden :p


----------



## Der BF3 Spieler (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Laptop aufrüsten auf HD6970m x2*

ja das mein ich ja  ich weis nur nicht ob man einfach so ein anderes Netzteil verwenden kann? (nicht baugleiches) ?


----------



## Der BF3 Spieler (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Laptop aufrüsten auf HD6970m x2*

halllooooo?


----------



## Auriale (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Laptop aufrüsten auf HD6970m x2*

das kann ich dir ehrlich gesagt nicht beantworten. aber die im forum habens ja wohl auch so gemacht und deswegen denke ich das es funktioniert. irgendwo haben die ja auch den strom her dafür :p


----------



## Der BF3 Spieler (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Laptop aufrüsten auf HD6970m x2*

naja um ehrlich zu sein, hab ich keine Lust mich da Anzumelden..Das Forum sieht  ziemlich unübersichtlich aus, und dann auch noch auf Englisch.... :/   Naja, ich hab jetzt mal den Hersteller angeschrieben, werde mich dann melden wenn was rauskommt 

achja: kann ich BF3 mit den beiden 6970ern auf HIGH ohne AA spielen ?


----------



## Der BF3 Spieler (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Laptop aufrüsten auf HD6970m x2*



Der BF3 Spieler schrieb:


> naja um ehrlich zu sein, hab ich keine Lust mich da Anzumelden..Das Forum sieht ziemlich unübersichtlich aus, und dann auch noch auf Englisch.... :/ Naja, ich hab jetzt mal den Hersteller angeschrieben, werde mich dann melden wenn was rauskommt
> 
> achja: kann ich BF3 mit den beiden 6970ern auf HIGH ohne AA spielen ?


 
EDIT 1: Ich hatte die beiden 5870er sehr stark übertaktet (von 700/1000 auf 840 /1140 ) . kannst du mir ungefär sagen wieviel watt sie in dem Zustand mehr verbrauchen? Normalerweise 50 Watt und und OC ?
Und das hat das Netzteil ja auch problemlos mitgemacht..

http://www.ebay.at/itm/CLEVO-P180HM...17868626?pt=Laptops_Nov05&hash=item1c214e5f52

ich denke das würden sie nicht verkaufen wenn es nicht möglich wäre..


----------



## Der BF3 Spieler (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Laptop aufrüsten auf HD6970m x2*

keiner hier?


----------

